# Lets just say i'm selling golfballs....



## shorty6049 (Aug 8, 2007)

even though i'm not, i needed a golf related photo for our university's yearbook (i'm part of the staff) whats everyone think of this??


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Aug 8, 2007)

You could up the lighting a bit on the club and if you're doing this type of shot it needs to be absolutely spotless. I'd also suggest shooting it against some astroturf if you can lay your hands on some. With that club, you also might like to arrange for the ball to be teed up.


----------



## shorty6049 (Aug 8, 2007)

hey, thanks, astroturf is a good idea... unfortunately i dont have any laying around that i can think of... my boss, or yearbook advisor or whatever you'd call it, is pretty desperate for golf photos because apparently they didnt have enough to fill the pages so she emailed me and a friend who's also on the staff because honestly we're just better than the other photographers on staff but she said any just random golf shots would work so i sort of threw this together in about 10 minutes, if she isnt happy with the ones i sent , i might have to find some astroturf


----------



## shorty6049 (Aug 8, 2007)

well good news, she liked the photo and is going to put it on the page tomorrow, but i'd still like any comments and criticism you can give me!


----------



## Peanuts (Aug 8, 2007)

I love the contrasty lighting and I can see why they are using it.  Looks quite professional 

To be picky, I will also poing out the lack of definition in the club, especially the neck (pole? stick? long part? - what gives you the hint I don't golf? )  Also, just to be _really_ picky, it would probably be better without having a title "Titleist" and just be plain - but once again, being nit-picky.


----------



## THORHAMMER (Aug 8, 2007)

pretty nice shot !! 

throw some blades of grass around..


----------



## hamster (Aug 8, 2007)

I would really clean that club.


----------



## shorty6049 (Aug 8, 2007)

i think those are scratches


----------



## Newfive (Aug 9, 2007)

(Idea) get a board glue some astroturff down on it, drill a hole and put your tee in the hole... then place the ball on it... personally I think a small spot or beam of light down the shaft would look cool and give little more contrast on club head and back of the ball... just my two cents worth.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Aug 10, 2007)

Needs the university logo on the ball


----------



## ryyback (Aug 10, 2007)

Nice shot, but I would just go to a golf coarse and do a quick shoot on the practice green or something?


----------



## shorty6049 (Aug 10, 2007)

i was thinking that as well, but didnt really want to waste a whole lot of time on it, also, about the university logo, that would have also been a good idea, but i didnt think of it soon enough


----------

